# Minnows as feeders



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

I have 2 questions about using minnows as feeders-
1. Would they be less succeptible to ich as they are from a much more temperate climate? I can't recally ever seeing a minnow with ich...

2. I know it's often said the goldfish are not good for fish because they have a high fat content. Would minnows be better in that regard?

Minnows are cheap as hell, and it's fun to watch a fat ass oscar chase this little sh*t around the tank. I just want to make sure these are a pretty good food supplement.

Also, the day after my oscar eats a couple minnows, he poops silver..


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I would guess they have the same probability as goldfish for transfering desease to your tank. When ever feeding anything that is live to your P's you are facing a certain associated risk. I dont think that risk will very much between feeders and minows.

If you insist of feeding live food, a quarentine of feeders of at least a week will cut back the risk of introducing desease into your P tank.

~Dj


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pooping silver nice to see


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Goldfish and minnows are even in the same family I believe. Cyprinus, includes carps, goldfish, minnows ect. Probably will face the same risks with disease.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> I would guess they have the same probability as goldfish for transfering desease to your tank. When ever feeding anything that is live to your P's you are facing a certain associated risk. I dont think that risk will very much between feeders and minows.
> 
> If you insist of feeding live food, a quarentine of feeders of at least a week will cut back the risk of introducing desease into your P tank.
> 
> ~Dj










well put d.j


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

you talking saltwater minows, ... probally more safe than feeder goldfish...


----------

